

Show HN: StraightUp - News at your pace - pvans

ewencp and I are building this service to help people keep up on news more efficiently:
readstraightup.com<p>Our blog explains what we&#x27;re trying to accomplish:
blog.readstraightup.com&#x2F;post&#x2F;62080241248&#x2F;introducing-straightup<p>We&#x27;d appreciate any feedback, e.g. usability, whether the value proposition is compelling, etc.
======
pvans
Clickable links:

[http://www.readstraightup.com](http://www.readstraightup.com)

[http://blog.readstraightup.com/post/62080241248/introducing-...](http://blog.readstraightup.com/post/62080241248/introducing-
straightup)

------
jdogr
Great start on an interesting idea! One thing I noticed was the time durations
when filtering by time. I'm not sure you need it going back as far as 6 months
especially since filtering by importance would be next to impossible.

~~~
pvans
Thanks! People rarely go back that far, but it probably doesn't hurt to have
the option in case they want to.

------
MWil
trying it out, first thing I notice is that when I want to add something that
isn't already built in it tells me "that source is already in the collection"
when it clearly isn't

~~~
ewencp
Thanks for trying it out. Sounds like a bug in the collection editor. I want
to improve that process to handle cases like yours -- if you don't find the
feed, make it easy to look it up and add it -- but I wasn't sure that was top
priority since a lot of people end up using feeds that are already in the
system.

